
Google Web History - Minority Report In the Making - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/20/google-web-history-minority-report-in-the-making/
======
Tichy
I don't think it will improve Google's searches. Surely they are already
tracking all that data already, so they won't gain any extra information from
the service.

I assume that the number of people who don't have a Google cookie is
neglectable. Besides, they can probably track you even without the cookie
(Javascript tricks, flash cookies, good guessing etc).

